# Are we horse owners crazy?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The answer is *YES!!*
And why are we crazy? Because we:
-turn down dates to go riding
-can wear horse grime in style
-dont care when we get up muddy and bumped around
-fall off and still smile
-get up at the crack of dawn to plait up
-love our horses more than our boyfriends
-when we jog, we hold our hands as if we are holding reins
-our horses wear better rugs than our clothes
-practice our positions on exercise balls
-taste our horses feed
-clean our gelding/stallions sheath
-wear top boots and joddies in town
-have fun scooping poop
-wear our show gear to fancy dress parties
-spend all our money on our horses
And the list goes on and on, post your things that make us all crazy :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres a few more:
only horse people:
- have our own language
-know why a thermometer has a yard of string attached to it
-dont worry about eating a sanwhich after mucking out a stall
-are banned from laundromats
-can amgically lower their voice 5 octaves to bellow at a pawing horse
-will end relationships over our hobby
-cluck to their cars to help them up hills
-will give you 20 names and reasons for that bump on your horses wither
-know more about horse nutrition than thier own
-have saddle soap stains on the carpet next to the T.V.
-have less wardrobe than their horse


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ahahah thats so true! i do all those things especially tasting their feed...  and when i run i 'hold reins' lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i do that ALL the time!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's good Pinto!! Love it! Except you forgot that you're willing to taste wormer in front of your horse to get them to take it. Lol lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I'm not that crazy than. I don't fall under almost any of those descriptions... :wink:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL - cluck to their cars to help when going uphills, that's funny! I like that one.

I don't have much to add to your already made list. Most of what I tought of, are already posted.

- Cluck at your dogs to continue walking / or cluck at your children
- Practice Dressage Tests on foot, in an imaginary arena in the frontroom
- Eat our horses cookies 
- Randomly fart, and say "hey, if my horse can do it, I can too" LOL, I threw that in cause I think that's halarious.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> LOL - cluck to their cars to help when going uphills, that's funny! I like that one.
> 
> I don't have much to add to your already made list. Most of what I tought of, are already posted.
> 
> ...


That farting one reminds me of a quote/fact I saw. "What I learned from a horse is that you can fart in public and not give a **** about who's around"


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, that's funny. 

Whenever I am riding, there is always someone's horse - whether mine or another's - farting. Going over fences, doing grids, doing flat work, trail riding - I always say "Why can't we do that without people laughing?"

lol

I love that qote!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> - Randomly fart, and say "hey, if my horse can do it, I can too" LOL, I threw that in cause I think that's halarious.


Hmmm.... That reminds me this pic:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't forget about "cantering" around when no ones looking (or maybe when they are..) just because it's easier than running like a human.

Or is that just me? LOL


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Carleen said:


> Don't forget about "cantering" around when no ones looking (or maybe when they are..) just because it's easier than running like a human.
> 
> Or is that just me? LOL


Nope I've caught myself cantering before, even while people were looking.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do dressage in my living room. :shock: Passage, piaffe, canter pirouettes, extended and collected trot, lead changes... I also pretend to be a Walker or a Paso Fino, and do Western pleasure. At school between classes, I'll speed rack down the hallways. At home, I pretend to be a hunter and jump over my foot stool.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the lowering our voices thing, very true.

I have caught myself saying, "Whooooooahhhhh," to my dogs many a time.

We have these new treats at the barn and they smell SO good!
But the taste isn't mutual.
:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

Some people have problems training their horses like they train dogs; I train my dogs like I do my horses. I'm not sure if this is better or worse. :lol: 

My pit bull responds to walk, trot, canter commands, knows "whoa" means stop, and knows "easy" means slow down. I also tie her leash with quick release knots. I tie everything with a quick release knot. :shock:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use woah with my other animals and siblings :shock:. Also one day I was trying to get my little brother into his car seat and I "clicked" (like I would to get Phantom to trot/move faster and my mom looked at me and said "Cassandra! He's not a horse!" I was like "What did I do?" She started cracking up and saying I just clicked at my brother like he was a horse. I told her I honestly thought I said "get up" lol She doubled over laughing but was a little upset cause she thought I was treating AJ like a horse :roll: but I honestly didn't know I did it.....Darn you second nature:twisted::lol:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here's another few 
We have better shampoo for our horses than we do ourselves.
We have active conversations with our horses as if they were actually talking back
Our tack sheds are cleaner than our bedrooms


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love I do all these lol 
Also have deep conversasions with our horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> We have active conversations with our horses as if they were actually talking back


AH HA HA! So true!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

BWWAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! ROFL ROFL ROFL!!! Kitten - OMG!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

jess93 said:


> Love I do all these lol
> Also have deep conversasions with our horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes they aren't so deep. I talked to my horse about potatoes once


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, now I know I'm not all that crazy! Today I sat in the round bale and pulled out all the alfalfa for my girls. I don't think many people do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL - not sat IN the Round Bale, but I stood outside last night with a flashlight in my mouth, while I stripped my Round Bale layer after layer, to get to the good stuff on the innerds.

I drove home without realizing I had hay in my hair and sticking out of my winter breeches - walking through walmart with my Winter Tall Boots on covered in mud and hay, black winter breeches covered in hay, and my lovely hair.....no wonder I was getting those odd looks from passerbyer's - lol. I kept thinking "What, no one has seen english riding gear before?"

~~~

Can't say I've had conversations about potatoe's with my horse before..........but I told Nelson the story of Goldie Locks and the 3 Bears, to try to prove a point to him......while we were on a hack.....and I can't for the life of me, remember what the smeg it was I was trying to get across to him......


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was a nerd all throughout school because I used to pretend to be a horse all the time. I could neigh just like one and people would try to get me to do it all the time. 

Let me see-

A perfect vacation includes a horse trailer, miles of trails and a tent. When in the end you are ate by bugs, have a personal grudge against your saddle and a knot on your head from your horse running you into a tree limb.

Can't wait to get the kids to bed so you can clean stalls, clean the barn and take care of the horses. 

First thing you do in the morning it look out the window to see where the horses are. 

Your child is sick you put them in their rooms with a bucket and a bottle of water, your horse is sick and you are calling every vet within the surrounding states while you walk it in circles in the freezing cold at 2 a.m..

You see a horse in a pasture when you are driving and you stop everything you are doing to watch it while you go by.

You see a horse trailer going down the road and you speed up or slow down to see if there is anything in it. 

You can recall about every horse's name you've been around but can't for the life of you remember who your son's teacher is. 

When you go somewhere you can point to someone who owns horses and which is your favorite.

You take detours just to see a certain horse. 

When you go to a barn sale or thrift store you automatically check to see if they have horse items.

You find a way to work horses into a conversation just to see if someone owns some and after you've found out no one does you really don't have anything to say.

When you pull money out of your coat pocket a handful of hay accompanies it.


: D


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> You see a horse in a pasture when you are driving and you stop everything you are doing to watch it while you go by.
> 
> You see a horse trailer going down the road and you speed up or slow down to see if there is anything in it.
> 
> When you pull money out of your coat pocket a handful of hay accompanies it.


YES!! ROFL!

OR - you pull out crumbles of cookies, or horse cookies. 

Those are great!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Soooo true ShutupJoe! MIeventer: hay in the hair! Went to the gas station after sitting in the hay and had it in my sweatshirt in my hair. Pretty! People probably think I was doing the naughty in the hay. Oh well! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Sometimes they aren't so deep. I talked to my horse about potatoes once


Yeah random covo with my horses too like wht do want for crimbo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, doing the naughty - love it! 

Over the summer, I had to stop at Walmart to pick up dinner on my way home from the barn. I was wearing my riding tights, tall boots with spurs, polo top - and I walked down the freezer isle, and passed a couple. I was pulling out a bag of Perogie's when I heard the Husband say to his Wife "Hey, honey, did you see her outfit? We need to get you one of those, but with those whip things" and he had a big smile on his face - lol.

That cracked me up.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

**** MIEventer!!

Getting on a strange horse the day after you find out you're pregnant. That probably is one of my crazier moments.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ROFL these are sooo funyy!!

-when i have a sore leg and i tell anyone who i think will care, I say "mum, my back legs are sore".

-Dont know if i put htis one in my first post but:
-only horse owners know why a thermometer has a yard of string attached to it. htis is probabky my fave


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL I say "whoaaa" to my dogs too; that's how Marley is trained in agility haha!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Last night I texted my boyfriend the following:

"I love you...Slightly more than I love my horse."

He said it was the best compliment he'd ever received. (In complete sincerity, too!)

Another is when I took my Chem SAT. I had riding right after, so I had breeches under sweatpants with my rubber barn boots on. During the test I got hot, so I just took my sweatpants off. The looks I got were priceless.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres a few more.....

- We get excited over long, lush, green grass.
- We go riding in the rain and not care but we won't go walking in the rain.
- Our horses have more of a wardrovbe then us.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha these are great!
95% of these apply to me.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

We don't hesitate to wear our work shoes in the mud at the barn.. and then wear the same, dirty, muddy shoes to work the next day.

Or is that just me? Lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Heres a few more.....
> 
> - We get excited over long, lush, green grass.
> - We go riding in the rain and not care but we won't go walking in the rain.
> - Our horses have more of a wardrovbe then us.


Shoot I walk in the rain and I'll ride in the rain. Having been through 4 seasons of Marching band, you learn to not care about rain. 
Yeah green grass would be nice out here though


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It would be wouldn't it


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Your more exited when your horse is having a baby then your sister or relative.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I lenghten and shorten my stride while walking in the hallways.
I've missed weddings, babies being born, birthday parties, etc for horse shows.
I've gotten up at 3:30am to get ready to go to a clinic and sat there in below zero weather waiting for my ride time.
When I listen to songs I mentally picture out what movements I would be doing...walk, trot, canter, leg yeild, shoulder in, haunches-in, etc.
When I broke my ankle, I asked my doctor if my hock was fractured.
Most of my supper's consist of carrots, apples, and peppermints...which of course I share with my horse...or it more like my horse is sharing with me.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I lenghten and shorten my stride while walking in the hallways.
> I've missed weddings, babies being born, birthday parties, etc for horse shows.
> I've gotten up at 3:30am to get ready to go to a clinic and sat there in below zero weather waiting for my ride time.
> *When I listen to songs I mentally picture out what movements I would be doing...walk, trot, canter, leg yeild, shoulder in, haunches-in, etc*.
> ...


 
Oh, I do the exact same thing !!:lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Dont know how old this thread is but ill write a fe that apply to me:

The teacher asks "where's your homework? 
i reply "um...I had a sleepover...and forgot it?" *boy oh boy if you only knew where it was*
Teacher: *gives lecture about how its not tolarated...then says: You better bring it with you tomorrow..whos house did you stay at anyway?
Me: Jacks *smiles widley* 

(By the way my teacher never caught on....)

Once i finish blow drying/straightening my hair, i move on to the horses.

I draw Horse heads or horse shoes on exams..

instead of calling myself a red-head, i classify myself as a chestnut

Makes mum go to horseland and buy something that smells like horses and leather to bring to the hospital. Then gets signed out and goes and saddles up..

I put bits in my mouth to see what its like *even with all the green grimy stuff*

Id prefer to buy a pair of breeches over other clothes =p 


so far what ive got


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> You see a horse in a pasture when you are driving and you stop everything you are doing to watch it while you go by.


haha I did this when my dad was teaching me to drive... nearly went off the road serval times lol



ShutUpJoe said:


> You see a horse trailer going down the road and you speed up or slow down to see if there is anything in it.


I soo would or I try and look real close, and when I see a horse I try and indentify the breed or if it has markings lol



ShutUpJoe said:


> You can recall about every horse's name you've been around but can't for the life of you remember who your son's teacher is.


haha I know nearly all the horses names I have met but for life of me can't remember everyones names in my graduating year (it was last year lol) or even sometimes what I did last week



ShutUpJoe said:


> You find a way to work horses into a conversation just to see if someone owns some and after you've found out no one does you really don't have anything to say.


I do this as well, usually have nothing to talk about unless it is horses or I can some how relate it to horses lol




PintoTess said:


> - have our own language


so true lol


PintoTess said:


> -cluck to their cars to help them up hills


I don't cluck but I say encouraging words like I would to Buzz and then congrulate afterwards



PintoTess said:


> -know more about horse nutrition than thier own


yess, god I know more about what Buzz eats then I do, spend a fortune on his as well lol


I also love the smell of fresh chaff and hay 
while my family doesnt lol.
I tend to try out treats of Buzzs one time I'm pretty sure I ate more then he did of the treats they were soo yummy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can relate to all of your chels  I'm a freak like that ;P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

this thread is fantastic most of these apply to me also...... it's great to be able to come on here and read that other people do and think like me when it comes to horses. My non horsey friends just don't understand that i would rather buy a new pair of jods or new jacket for the horses than spend the money on an outfit to go out drinking in. I recently got a tax refund not a great deal but the first thing i did was go buy a body protector and a new coat to wear at the stables even though i desperately need a new pair of every day jeans for non horse situations. everytime i walk into a non horsey environment i can smell that distinct horse smell cross between greasy coat and wee and i actually love the smell! come on guys you know exactly which smell I mean and show me someone in the horse world that hates it?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> She doubled over laughing but was a little upset cause she thought I was treating AJ like a horse


But really, if we treat people we love as well as we treat our horses, isn't that a GOOD thing??? I know my horses get more lovin' attention than my DH, if you believe what he says...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

netty83 said:


> this thread is fantastic most of these apply to me also...... it's great to be able to come on here and read that other people do and think like me when it comes to horses. My non horsey friends just don't understand that i would rather buy a new pair of jods or new jacket for the horses than spend the money on an outfit to go out drinking in. I recently got a tax refund not a great deal but the first thing i did was go buy a body protector and a new coat to wear at the stables even though i desperately need a new pair of every day jeans for non horse situations. everytime i walk into a non horsey environment i can smell that distinct horse smell cross between greasy coat and wee and i actually love the smell! come on guys you know exactly which smell I mean and show me someone in the horse world that hates it?[/QUOTE
> 
> It is the best smell in the world


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

- I do not jog, I do a collected trot.
- I do not run, I do an extended trot
- When someone says I'm "galloping" my response is: 
Me: "What?! I'm cantering!" *demonstrates canter* "That's a canter. This is a gallop" *demonstrates gallop* 
Person: "They're exactly the same."
Me: "What are you talking about?! A canter clearly has three beats. A gallop has four!"


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I lenghten and shorten my stride while walking in the hallways.
> I've missed weddings, babies being born, birthday parties, etc for horse shows.
> I've gotten up at 3:30am to get ready to go to a clinic and sat there in below zero weather waiting for my ride time.
> When I listen to songs I mentally picture out what movements I would be doing...walk, trot, canter, leg yeild, shoulder in, haunches-in, etc.
> ...


Omg I almost died laughing after reading that one!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha hillarious!!

- When told to go to a phsycologist, you go to your horse
- Manes are perfect for soaking up tears
- You love the mud and dust that comes with riding


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I have one that my family all laughed at me about!!

we were driving up a steep hill and i must have thought that i was on a horse because i leaned forward (to help the car) hehehehehe 

great post by the way pintotess!!

also we turn down special occasions to spend the day with our horses!!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

You know you've gone off the deep end when you start up conversations with your horse... and he talks back. 

I'm there. My horse refers to me as "Slave Woman".


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread needs some new posts. It's too entertaining to let die!

-when you look at shoes for yourself and the first thing that crosses your mind is how they will survive at the barn.

-when your muck boots are part of everyday life, and you put them on by mistake when heading to work and don't notice until someone at work points it out (actually done this one more than once).

-you think nothing of brushing your hair with the brush that you just finished using on your horse

-you see some new item in a commercial or at the store, and think, "Hey, I can use that at the barn!"

-you spend more time on the internet researching horses or horse related information, than doing anything else on the internet.

-the best part of your day starts when you get to the barn, and that smell hits your nose.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

PaintedFury said:


> -the best part of your day starts when you get to the barn, and that smell hits your nose.


:rofl:

No kidding! Other day I was at the ice-cream stand with Mr. Serafina. Breeze came up and I stopped what I was saying dead in its tracks and said "There are horses around here! I can smell them!" and jumped up to find out if I could see them from where we were sitting.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

You know how people have their comfort clothes for when they feel bad? In the winter, mine is my barn jacket because when you bury your face in the sleeves it smells like horse. Probably the most comforting thing in the world...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

When I came home today, there are a sign posted on my front door. "No barn cloths in the house. Strip where you are standing. Thanks."


... I think I smell kinda good. I must be a crazy horse person.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

> When I came home today, there are a sign posted on my front door. "No barn cloths in the house. Strip where you are standing. Thanks."


My sister does that... When I came to her house she always makes me strip and go right under the shower.

When we are driving in a car I always look out and think how could I ride beside the road. I could canter there and jump over that, then... Wait a sec, how could I go over that thing? Crap, I'll have to go back and go on the other side of the road 
I also get very excited when I'm standing on a flat large field. I just wait when we'll start to canter, but then I realize I'm without a horse. I still canter though 
I'm nervous when we are in a row of cars, driving really near one. I always expect it to kick 
And if I'm stressed or really nervous my heels are down all the time.
Last year I was driving a bike and clicked to it to start driving, but it didn't respond, I was really suprised


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Carleen said:


> Don't forget about "cantering" around when no ones looking (or maybe when they are..) just because it's easier than running like a human.
> 
> Or is that just me? LOL


I'm almost 30 and i still do this. I find it is a lot easier when I'm running down a hill. My boyfriend doesn't understand and gets embarassed when we're at a park with the dogs or something and other people are around. I could care less, I've never fallen when I "cantered" down a hill....


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Someone, earlier in this thread said something about when you run, you hold your hands like you do when your riding, like you have the reins in them. I SO do that too. But just found out last night!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

How about the distinct smell in your car? You can smell horses as soon as you open the door! Let alone all the hay that's on the floor mats.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha-ha, these are cute...and all too familiar! :lol:

This topic reminded me of the "announcement" I stumbled across ages ago - thought it was appropriate to post...


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVE it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When you go to the bank & the teller reaches across and pulls a strand of hay out of your hair & says "who have been rolling in the hay with?" Every pricey piece of artwork in your home has an equine theme. You think in terms of my horsey friends and ordinary friends.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

This is great! Because I don't have my horse at home, every time I pass a house for sale all I can think about is whether I could keep the horses there! (even if the house is a piece of junk!)

My boys are constantly complaining about the smell in my car...I don't see the problem. Leather, hay and manure make a great air-freshener!


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

momo3boys said:


> This is great! Because I don't have my horse at home, every time I pass a house for sale all I can think about is whether I could keep the horses there! (even if the house is a piece of junk!)
> 
> My boys are constantly complaining about the smell in my car...I don't see the problem. Leather, hay and manure make a great air-freshener!


Hahahaha! I do that SAME thing. Down to, well, if we bought that one we could keep Butch & Jojo, but if we got the one down the street we could fit them AND get that American Gypsy we looked at...

I brought tack home the other night and put it in my living room and everyone that walked in commented on how it smelled like horses. I was like, I know, isn't it great?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm too lazy to read everything haha so sorry for any repeats !

When you sacrifice your good riding belt as a replacement stirrup leather.

When you're caught looking for an air freshener in the ' new saddle ' scent.

When before throwing anything out you stop and think ' could this be used at the barn ? ' 

When you have a better cleaning routine for your tack locker and horses stall than you do for your house. 

I love what everyone has posted that I've read, kept me laughing forever !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fun thread! 

I called to make a dr's appt. a few months ago for a cortisone shot for my hubby. Nurse asked what was wrong and I said "he's lame, it's the left knee." She says "huh?" Then I realized what I said and told her to put it on the note anyway. My Dr. is also a riding student of mine. She called me laughing and wanted to know if I'd rather just euth my hubby instead 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is your hubby a gelding used for pleasure only now?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Is your hubby a gelding used for pleasure only now?


:rofl: Been working on that! Maybe I should just schedule him with the vet next time she's out :lol:


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Ahahaha these are great. XD Yes I eat fried chicken with dirt-caked hands, I cluck to my friends when they are walking slowly, and I refer to people with leg injuries as "lame." ^_^


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

"-can magically lower their voice 5 octaves to bellow at a pawing horse"
**** I just got this mental image of someone grooming a horse like la dee dah birds chirping etc then the horse paws and it darkens and there like a satanic NO!. Haha sad but true!

Oooh the trailer thing! I ALWAYS have to get a glimpse of the horse in the trailer! I swerved a bit today because I did this! 

I sidepassed down the stairs today, then realized I sidepassed, and so I'm addicted now! I keep going up and down sidepassing to the left and right!

​


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Eliz said:


> I just got this mental image of someone grooming a horse like la dee dah birds chirping etc then the horse paws and it darkens and there like a satanic NO!


:rofl: I know that's exactly how it goes for me! :rofl: If I could only get the clouds and lightning to cooperate...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah these are so funny!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Oh, I do the exact same thing !!:lol:


 same here lol


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

pinto tess im puting this thread up for evryone to see... i got such a laugh out of this


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol :/ they are all so good!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I now feel rather crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

kpptt2001 said:


> Ha-ha, these are cute...and all too familiar! :lol:
> 
> This topic reminded me of the "announcement" I stumbled across ages ago - thought it was appropriate to post...


Love that made me snort so loud hubby came by to see what I was laughing at, had to minimize window of course ****!:rofl:

I cluck at my dog constantly, I also ask her to "walk on" and cluck at her when she's slowing down during our power walk lol.


----------

